# The good in all of this



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

We have all been hit pretty hard in this forum, but I forced myself to do an exercise that is well worth repeating here. 

When STBX walked I was destitute, still am many days, and had very little physical help, but the emotional support was abundant. From hugs when I walked into work to people who's family members were dying. They would all stop to ask if I was ok. If I needed anything. Some gave me money. Some gave out of their poverty by rooting through their things. 

In my darkest, and loneliest hours when I feel abandoned by the world, I even had trouble reminding myself of that. 

I finally was clear headed enough to take a moment. I knew those who had helped me financially should be given a thank you, but I sat down to do those thank your and started writing for even those who simply gave me their ear repetitively. I ran out of thank you cards. 

In my dark moments now, it is easy to remind myself I am not alone. Because I remember running out of thank you cards.

Sit back, take inventory, even if it is just in my thread, of what has gone right for you. If others have contributed to that, consider a heartfelt thank you card. 

I just figured a place to show gratitude even in this forum would benefit us all, so join me in being grateful, even if my lack of Internet may prohibit me of from seeing it again for a few weeks.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

What a good idea, BFG. I too received hugs and ‘how are you’s’ at work. I wrote a thank-you card and accompanied it by a big plateful of cookies. A co-worker took me out for a lovely dinner, as did my cousin and his wife. My parents and my daughter took me out on Mother’s Day and my son and his girlfriend did the same when he was in town. My cousin took me to a club to hear his son play in his band. My brother and his wife had me at their trailer for a wonderful few days. My neighbors had me over for dinner and offered their help with anything I needed. My new insurance agent hugged me, let me bawl in her office and helped me patiently with my financial stuff.

So many wonderful people who were there for me. 

And then there was TAM and all the special people here who supported me and eased my loneliness. Without all of you.....well, I do’t even want to think about it. Just know that, in the depths of my black hole, I felt wrapped in love by people I hadn’t even met.

Lastly, there was a new friend who supported me in an incredibly caring way and has became such an important part of my life that I can’t imagine it without this person.

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart.


----------

